# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا عالم الكمبيوتر شاومي تطلق اللاب توب الجديد Mi Notebook Air

## mohamed73

أطلقت شركة شاومي جهاز لاب توب جديد منخفض التكلفة، وأوضحت الشركة الصينية  أن جهاز Mi Notebook Air الجديد يزخر بشاشة قياس 12.5 بوصة، ويعتبر من  البدائل منخفضة التكلفة لجهاز آبل ماك بوك 12. 
 وأضافت شاومي أن جهاز اللاب توب الجديد يتضمن شاشة تعمل بدقة 1080 بيكسل،  ويبلغ عرض حواف الشاشة 5.71 ملم، وينبض بداخله معالج إنتل Core i5-7Y54،  والذي يعتبر بمثابة الإصدار الجديد من المعالج إنتل Core M3-7Y30 الموجود  في الموديل السابق 12.5 بوصة. 
ويشتمل جهاز اللاب توب Mi Notebook  Air الجديد على ذاكرة وصول عشوائي سعة 4 جيجابايت، مع أقراص الحالة الساكنة  SSD بسعة 256 غيغابابت، وهو ما يزيد الأداء بدرجة كبيرة في الاستخدامات  اليومية. 
وأوضحت الشركة الصينية أن سُمك الجهاز الجديد لا يزيد على  12.9 ملم، ولا يتعدى وزنه 1.07 كغم، كما أعلنت أن فترة تشغيل البطارية تمتد  إلى 11.5 ساعة، وتبلغ تكلفة جهاز شاومي Mi Notebook Air الجديد حوالي 580  دولاراً أمريكياً.

----------

